# GREAT CATSBY?



## Mangasama (May 9, 2009)

Okay, I got suckered into this one. I spend Sundays at a local Big Chain bookstore, swilling tea and fighting to the death for a one of the, comfy chairs. Finding an anthro title on the manga rack is basically going to guarantee I'm unavailable until I've leafed through all on-hand issues. Case in point, GATSBY. I sat through the first 4 volumes in one afternoon, and just started actually buying them as poverty allows.

I like this series but have reservations. I mean, the art's expressive and generally good. However, it took a while to get fully into the pacing. Sun's initially somewhat oblique way of saying things took a few minutes to get connected with. I addapted. Big Sun fan.

I also find I want to bitch slap the lead if he -- as it seems likely at time point -- leaves the cute, vulnerable Sun in the lurch and goes back with his bad news ex-girlfriend.

The live action, non-anthro Lorean TV production is a bizarre affair as well, buy the way.

Anyone else have thoughts on this one?


----------



## Nabi (May 9, 2009)

I love the Great Catsby. That was my first anthro comic I read before I went into the fandom. It was in a manhwa sampler I got at Comicon. The art is amazing as well as the story. It used be free to read online, but they changed it to a pay per chapter. I got to read all of it before they did that though. Ironically, They stopped selling the book in my local bookstore right when I finally got my money 

It's a shame that it stopped right at a very crucial point in the plot. I don't know if they are planning to translate it into english anymore because I don't see the site updating the pay chapters anymore. You can find it on netcomics if you want to check.


----------



## Teracat (May 10, 2009)

First of all, GOD I love Catsby. The translation's a bit rocky at the beginning of the series, but it hooked me. Since I happen to work at a certain big chain bookstore, I had no choice but to cave in and buy all of the volumes. I'm a whore.

I also agree that Sun is an awesome character. I don't want to spoil anything for you, but the plot does throw you quite a curveball near the end.

Mangasama, have you seen the TV show? I was kinda disappointed when I found out it was live action, as (no furry) the anthro characters really added a lot to the charm of the series. Nevertheless, you've reawakened my curiosity.


----------



## RabbitValley (May 10, 2009)

Rabbit Valley also has the collected volumes available for sale.



Nabi said:


> I love the Great Catsby. That was my first anthro comic I read before I went into the fandom. It was in a manhwa sampler I got at Comicon. The art is amazing as well as the story. It used be free to read online, but they changed it to a pay per chapter. I got to read all of it before they did that though. Ironically, They stopped selling the book in my local bookstore right when I finally got my money
> 
> It's a shame that it stopped right at a very crucial point in the plot. I don't know if they are planning to translate it into english anymore because I don't see the site updating the pay chapters anymore. You can find it on netcomics if you want to check.


----------



## Mangasama (May 10, 2009)

Saw about 2 eps. Not available through any of my usual asian distributors, though I do have the soundtrack on order.


----------

